# Design Study: Nissan 240/Fairlady Z successor



## carry (Aug 14, 2008)

Click above for a high-res gallery.

Nissan's plans for an affordable, rear-wheel-drive coupe to slot in below the current Z have been rumored for years and we've been informed that internal politics have killed off at least one revival of an iconic Datsun. If work ever gets underway on another budget coupe, Nissan should seriously pursue Polish designer Iacoski and his interpretation of a 240Z/Fairlady revival. 

Aft of the a-pillar, Iacoski's inspiration is clearly apparent, blending the old 240's slopping roofline and short rear overhangs with the muscular haunches and angled fender flares of the current 350Z. Up front, the Photoshop wizard retained the old Fairlady's elongated hood and power bulge, and matched them with a front air dam, bumper and headlamp arrangement influenced by the second GTR Proto concept.

We're totally smitten and think you'll be equally entertained when you check out the gallery of images below.


----------



## TrainedMonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

thats a nice concept, hope that is what it looks like if nissan decides to make it


----------



## mygold2u (Jan 5, 2009)

*Preview: 2010 Nissan Silvia (240SX)*

Preview: 2010 Nissan Silvia (240SX)


As brilliant as the new GT-R is, its premium price tag and limited availability means it will be out of reach of most sports car lovers for some time to come. Then there’s the 350Z but it too can be a bit expensive for younger fans. Sadly, Nissan’s affordable sports car, the Silvia (240SX), no longer exists. In fact, Nissan’s image of late has been skewed towards the SUV segment, but this may soon change with speculation there’s a Silvia replacement in the works.

According to latest reports, Nissan Chief Carlos Ghosn and the carmaker’s COO Toshiyuki Shiga have both hinted at the return of the Silvia in 2010.

This rendering, which turned up on RocketPunch, gives a possible styling direction for the new coupe, and draws some of its lines from Nissan’s own Foria concept car.

Whatever the final version looks like, we just hope it retains the punchy four-banger and RWD layout of its predecessors. :idhitit::idhitit:[:woowoo:


----------

